# Fehlermeldung 3D



## MQue (18. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich bekomme beim Programm vom Tutorial hier die folgende Fehlermeldung. Weiß jemand, was ich da noch machen muss, damits geht?
Vielen Dank

lg Michl

javax.media.j3d.IllegalRenderingStateException: GL_VERSION
        at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline.createNewContext(Native Method)
        at javax.media.j3d.NativePipeline.createNewContext(NativePipeline.java:2681)
        at javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D.createNewContext(Canvas3D.java:4823)
        at javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D.createNewContext(Canvas3D.java:2372)
        at javax.media.j3d.Renderer.doWork(Renderer.java:876)
        at javax.media.j3d.J3dThread.run(J3dThread.java:256)

DefaultRenderingErrorListener.errorOccurred:
CONTEXT_CREATION_ERROR: Renderer: Error creating Canvas3D graphics context
graphicsDevice = Win32GraphicsDevice[screen=0]
canvas = javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D[canvas0,0,0,800x600]
Java 3D ERROR : wglGetExtensionsStringARB not support !
 - Die angegebene Prozedur wurde nicht gefunden.

Fallback to use standard ChoosePixelFormat.
Java 3D ERROR : OpenGL 1.2 or better is required (GL_VERSION=1.1)
Java Result: 1
BUILD SUCCESSFUL (total time: 2 seconds)


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mai 2007)

Java 3D ERROR : OpenGL 1.2 or better is required (GL_VERSION=1.1) !?


----------



## MQue (19. Mai 2007)

hALLO;


Wo kann ich mir das GL_..1.2 herunterladen?

lg


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mai 2007)

google hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 17.100.000 für opengl. (0,06 Sekunden)


 :roll:  :autsch:


----------



## MQue (21. Mai 2007)

Danke!!!


----------

